# do any of u guys use the dirty diet approach to gain?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dirty diet ie:

anything high protein, carbs, fat like burgers, pizzas, pies etc etc


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Also known as the lazy buggers diet.

Not me !


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I do use the see food diet *to a degree* yes.

Im probably about 18% b/f also. Yes its high, but i can cut easy enough when i feel the need.

Eating ultra clean is over rated IMO and there are too many 12 stone guys preaching this.

They worry about eating a bit of junk, because of there precious abs, yet sell themselves short by not getting enough calories.

They then end up at 12 stone year after year!


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I do use the see food diet *to a degree* yes.
> 
> Im probably about 18% b/f also. Yes its high, but i can cut easy enough when i feel the need.
> 
> ...


Well Said


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

no good imo, you may look big in clothes but when the top is off you look like ****, not worth it


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

I have experimented in the past with this approach, and I found that I did not really benefit from the extra calories, all I got was love handles. Basically i would eat my normal diet ( about 4k calories / day) , then bang down a whole cheesecake after dinner every night ( 1600 kcal, all from crap ). Not recommended, I did this for a month and felt terrible.

I now go for a diet thats high in milk, oats, eggs and meat, and allow myself a cheat meal when I feel like one, probably 3 or so times a week, I think people get too hung up on clean eating and sacrifice muscle mass as a result.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

If you are eating six meals a day, seven days a week then a few cheat meals out of those 42 won't do any harm at all. If however, you eat empty dense calories all the time for the hell of it, or for the indescriminate gain of 'weight' then you are deluding yourself.

*Eat crap = look like crap.* Period. Preach all you want about those 12 stone guys but I'd rather make a 5 - 10lb a year gain & not turn into a big tub of goo than just pile weight on because I haven't got the discipline to eat properly.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> If you are eating six meals a day, seven days a week then a few cheat meals out of those 42 won't do any harm at all. If however, you eat empty dense calories all the time for the hell of it, or for the indescriminate gain of 'weight' then you are deluding yourself.
> 
> *Eat crap = look like crap.* Period. Preach all you want about those 12 stone guys but I'd rather make a 5 - 10lb a year gain & not turn into a big tub of goo than just pile weight on because I haven't got the discipline to eat properly.


completely agree, well said


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> If you are eating six meals a day, seven days a week then a few cheat meals out of those 42 won't do any harm at all. If however, you eat empty dense calories all the time for the hell of it, or for the indescriminate gain of 'weight' then you are deluding yourself.
> 
> *Eat crap = look like crap.* Period. Preach all you want about those 12 stone guys but I'd rather make a 5 - 10lb a year gain & not turn into a big tub of goo than just pile weight on because I haven't got the discipline to eat properly.


The key for me there was 'dense empty calories all the time'.

Last time I checked - you can eat burgers, pizzas and curries all you like... As long as you make them yourself and the macros are correct for your needs...

A burger after all is just beef, egg and some spices formed into a patty...

A curry is just meat, onions, tomatoes, a fat source (I like Coconut Milk personally) and some spices

Pizzas don't need to be super duper thick crust...

And 'lol' at just a 5lb to 10lb per year gain - I think most people on here would be lucky to make those kind of lean gains year on year.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> If you are eating six meals a day, seven days a week then a few cheat meals out of those 42 won't do any harm at all. If however, you eat empty dense calories all the time for the hell of it, or for the indescriminate gain of 'weight' then you are deluding yourself.
> 
> *Eat crap = look like crap.* Period. Preach all you want about those 12 stone guys but I'd rather make a 5 - 10lb a year gain & not turn into a big tub of goo than just pile weight on because I haven't got the discipline to eat properly.


Nail on head IMO !


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with some of what NP and Bulldozer both have said

I eat clean all through the week and dont care what I eat on the weekend but I still do eat chicken and steak albeit with chips and stuff.

UNless you are a professional athlete whose living depends on presenting that chiselled physique every time you are out at photo shoots and the liek off season I see no reason to be so meticulous.

After all we are all human and like a bit of rest now and again.

Dont get me wrong I HATE kebabs and dripping greasy spoons etc, I cant stand the smell and taste of fat in my food.

But I do like Pizzas (although I dont have cheese) and burgers (grilled on a griddle or George foreman)


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

TH&S said:


> The key for me there was 'dense empty calories all the time'.
> 
> Last time I checked - you can eat burgers, pizzas and curries all you like... As long as you make them yourself and the macros are correct for your needs...
> 
> ...


True indeed. If you prepare these kind of foods yourself then why not? I have a proper hand cranked mincer in the kitchen. we buy clean steak, cut any gnarly bits off & make our own mince for chilli, lasagne etc.

Unfortunately, the theme of the thread seemed to suggest eating pre packaged crap as the staple diet. I very much doubt that anyone lacking the discipline to eat right (as indicated by the desire to give what is essentially eating crap a diet 'name') would go to the trouble of making their own pizzas, burgers etc. If they are to be a staple part of your diet, then they have got to be made fresh with clean ingredients.

I see loads of people put 20-30 pounds on & they laugh at my 5 - 10lbs a year average over the years I have trained. I can put a stone of crud on anytime I like, but what's the point? If it isn't tissue that can contract, it's excess baggage.


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> I do use the see food diet *to a degree* yes.
> 
> Im probably about 18% b/f also. Yes its high, but i can cut easy enough when i feel the need.
> 
> ...


me2 mate, but im currently bulking but has said i tend to make (or my missus does) my own curries etc...

but say if missed a meal or feeling hungry then i would order in but has said im not competing etc so dont really see the need to be 100% clean with my diet... and its not done me any harm maybe i proberly not growing has much has i could but im happy with my results!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I agree with some of what NP and Bulldozer both have said
> 
> *I eat clean all through the week and dont care what I eat on the weekend but I still do eat chicken and steak albeit with chips and stuff.*
> 
> ...


Yep thats what i do, agree completely


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

TH&S said:


> The key for me there was 'dense empty calories all the time'.
> 
> Last time I checked - you can eat burgers, pizzas and curries all you like... As long as you make them yourself and the macros are correct for your needs...
> 
> ...


Reps to you my man. Like this post. I like to make my own burgers, curries etc. and dont feel bad at all about eating them. After all, I am in control of what goes in, so I cant blam anyone else. Still as skinny as a shrew though!! (but happy!)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> True indeed. If you prepare these kind of foods yourself then why not? I have a proper hand cranked mincer in the kitchen. we buy clean steak, cut any gnarly bits off & make our own mince for chilli, lasagne etc.
> 
> *Unfortunately, the theme of the thread seemed to suggest eating pre packaged crap as the staple diet. I very much doubt that anyone lacking the discipline to eat right (as indicated by the desire to give what is essentially eating crap a diet 'name') would go to the trouble of making their own pizzas, burgers etc. If they are to be a staple part of your diet, then they have got to be made fresh with clean ingredients.*
> 
> I see loads of people put 20-30 pounds on & they laugh at my 5 - 10lbs a year average over the years I have trained. I can put a stone of crud on anytime I like, but what's the point? If it isn't tissue that can contract, it's excess baggage.


Sorry 9Pack that wasn't directed at you - sorry if it came across as though it was - it was more saying to people that a diet doesn't have to be boring, and that bulks don't need to be dirty.

As we speak (or write....) I'm just off to reheat my mince and veg... At 10am most people in the office think I'm mad, but all get very jealous when they smell it...


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

eating 4000cals clean or 4000cal dirty are both going to make you fat if your eating more cals then you need. clean or dirty isnt really that important, you can cut on suger and big macs if your in a calorie deficit its just far easier to bulk up with hi fat/sugar foods then it is with foods with alot of fibre just as its easy to cut with high firbe foods as the fibre will keep you feeling full. somewhere inbetwean is probably best for most people.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> eating 4000cals clean or 4000cal dirty are both going to make you fat if your eating more cals then you need. clean or dirty isnt really that important, you can cut on suger and big macs if your in a calorie deficit its just far easier to bulk up with hi fat/sugar foods then it is with foods with alot of fibre just as its easy to cut with high firbe foods as the fibre will keep you feeling full. somewhere inbetwean is probably best for most people.


Not really sure where to start with that. So are you saying that not having your macros right & massive insulin spikes all day long can still result in the same physique? [email protected] my friend, you have a lot to learn. The calorie defecit theory is sound in principle, however it does not work as simply & in quite such a black & white way as a lot of people think it does.

Despite what some people think, you *can* still store bodyfat on a day where you are technically in a calorie defecit (based on the estimated daily requirement). This usually goes hand in hand with losing muscle tissue & gaining fat when the macros are not taken on board at the right time, or more importantly the right types eaten. This however, is a debate for another day.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

9 pack i think your only looking at the negitive aspects of insulin that is its going to store fat, it will store sugar as glycogen first so if your in a calorie deficit you will store no to very little carbs as fat as your glycogen is always low, anyway you can store fat with no sugar in your diet at all through acylation stimulation proteins so your body will always find a way to store fat if its starvation instinct has kicked in. im not suggesting that eating table sugar and big macs is the best way to get ripped up for competion but you could cut up like that if you wished as well really the only macro you need is protien for growth and some essantial fats for health.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

possibly the bodybuilder with the most nutthuggery on all forums - Flex weilder had a daily diet of Chei-McD. (said so in his book)

and yet he was able to build a olympian bod?

curious...

I dont know, 90% of my food is home made and organic (from the polish supermarket) so its alot better than the general crap from the KFC that said I have a cheat meal now and again (choc. cake... mmmmmm)


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

I know 2 lads at my gym who thort they could do this for a couple of months and get upto 18 stone then turn this into muscle. Big mistake, months down the line and they still fat lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well murious p and ronnie coleman fallow this aprouch and are ripped


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> well murious p and ronnie coleman fallow this aprouch and are ripped


God took away the saturated fats because his plan was that Ronnie would win the Mr O.

Or perhaps there were other factors at work....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> well murious p and ronnie coleman fallow this aprouch and are ripped


You have to consider meds though with these 2 mate imo.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> well murious p and ronnie coleman fallow this aprouch and are ripped


Ronnie Coleman is a freak and dabbles with a lot of chemicals..... 

Dunno who Murious P is!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] meens Mariusz Pudzianowski - Worlds strongest man.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

gear and genetics are just excusses there are plenty of natural bbers who get just as ripped as ronnie who dont take any meds which would suggest its possible but it just takes longer.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

wogihao said:


> [email protected] meens Mariusz *Pudzianowski* - Worlds strongest man.


i wasnt going to try and spell it


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i wasnt going to try and spell it


lol it took me a couple of atempts in google.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> gear and genetics are just excusses there are plenty of natural bbers who get just as ripped as ronnie who dont take any meds which would suggest its possible but it just takes longer.


Possibly mate but I would still be inclined to agree with Ninepack on this


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Any BBer who eats garbage in the offseason & still gets ripped sure as heck doesn't eat crap when they diet, natural or otherwise. Ronnie used to balloon up to close on 400lbs in the offseason & clearly wasn't ripped at that weight.

Now just because a handfull of genetically gifted freaks can afford to eat crap in the offseason, this does not mean that it's the way to go for the rest of us. These guys got ripped inspite of what they did, not because of it & who knows how much better they would have been if they had not got so big in the offseason.


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

stop bitching, it is so eassy to bulk clean, how can anyone find the taste of beef/chicken/turkey/tuna/salmon/cottage cheese/protein powders/veg/fruit/potatos/haddock/sardines/mackaral/eggs/w/m bread/peanut butter hard to cope with? when i cheat i just over do it on the peanut butter or gauge on museli.

clean foods are so much more fun to bulk on. when i use to eat dirty like a cookie id be like DAMN IS THAT IT.. 400 cals... now i gotta wait a few more hours before i can get something in my stomach again.

having said that... who here needs 4000cals to bulk?! thats madness you gotta be closing in on the pros or just looking like a fat bastard to be consuming that amount of food and struggling to bulk!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes when i want to gain weight i eat every thing, its probably due to being young but as soon as i stop the majority of the **** weight dissappears especially on gear....i wouldnt dream of doing it natty though, i did that when i was younger and ended up dieting for 3 months just too look good again.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

HydroMaf said:


> stop bitching,


Whos bitching........? :crazy:



HydroMaf said:


> it is so eassy to bulk clean, how can anyone find the taste of beef/chicken/turkey/tuna/salmon/cottage cheese/protein powders/veg/fruit/potatos/haddock/sardines/mackaral/eggs/w/m bread/peanut butter hard to cope with? when i cheat i just over do it on the peanut butter or gauge on museli.


I like the feeling that eating clean food gives you but not everyone is the same as you my friend.



> having said that... who here needs 4000cals to bulk?! thats madness you gotta be closing in on the pros or just looking like a fat bastard to be consuming that amount of food and struggling to bulk!


Again depends on the person, their metabolism, etc


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmmm generaly when takeing the polish cel tech i would eat anything just to get the callories up, it just never made a diffrence someitmes i got water retention (but that was more down to excessive soduim than anything else and was easly corected).

I try and eat clean but after a point it gets hard to obtain clean callories and be able to physicaly eat the volume required. (i meen if you can eat 2 bowles of pasta/ham or a cake...)

I always try and keep the food home made though, try and keep down the transfats as much as possible i guess that way even slag food/snacks are more healthy than from a shop.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

HydroMaf said:


> stop bitching, it is so eassy to bulk clean, how can anyone find the taste of beef/chicken/turkey/tuna/salmon/cottage cheese/protein powders/veg/fruit/potatos/haddock/sardines/mackaral/eggs/w/m bread/peanut butter hard to cope with? when i cheat i just over do it on the peanut butter or gauge on museli.
> 
> clean foods are so much more fun to bulk on. when i use to eat dirty like a cookie id be like DAMN IS THAT IT.. 400 cals... now i gotta wait a few more hours before i can get something in my stomach again.
> 
> having said that... who here needs 4000cals to bulk?! thats madness you gotta be closing in on the pros or just looking like a fat bastard to be consuming that amount of food and struggling to bulk!


It depends on what job you have mate, 4000 cals siting on your **** is alot but not in my job, I can cut on 4000 cals.


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

what i wouldnt give to eat 4000cals ;[

i sit on my ass all day :-[ i just get jelous when people can eat lots of food. ignore me


----------

